# Inexpensive Used Yg End Mills



## bluegrass-engineer (Jun 17, 2016)

I found some inexpensive YG end mills on eBay the other day.  I ordered a few, and I do say they are really nice.  There is some minor wear from use, but for just a few bucks they're worth it.  Here is the link.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/131819960783?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## 4GSR (Jul 8, 2016)

Not a bad price.  That guy goes around and buys up surplus tooling from area machine shops around Houston.  Not sure, he may be in the business of selling tooling in that area.  And puts the surplus stuff on eBay.  I've bought several items from him over the past few years from him.  I've been very satisfied with the stuff bought.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Jul 8, 2016)

4gsr said:


> I've bought several items from him over the past few years from him. I've been very satisfied with the stuff bought.



I think I've had 8 - 10 ebay transactions with him that I found quite satisfactory.  

I just ordered a couple of those end mills.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------

